# Little red worms?



## dipox35 (Jan 6, 2008)

What are these things?


----------



## Dart girl (Sep 25, 2013)

Not exactly sure of their name. Nematerrisns I think. Harmless to frogs but can decimate your feeders overnite


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dipox35 (Jan 6, 2008)

How can I get rid of them? If they eat springs do I just stop using springtails for a bit?


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

A better photo could help. If they are truely nemerteans, you won't get rid of them short of breaking down the tank, disinfecting it and replacing the plants and substrate.
Best way to identify nemerteans is, they will lift the front third of their bodies off the galss and sweep back and forth, kinda like a cobra; searching for prey.
or if you actually see the "worm" feeding on flies.


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

What species of frog are you keeping in that enclosure? My larger frogs very rarely cared about springtails... I understand the balance they provide to a contained, living system, but if it were me, I would try to spot kill the worms rather than destroy a setup if at all avoidable. Particularly because they won't bother the frogs in any way... My terribilis used to occasionally eat them... Best of luck to you!

JBear


----------

